

Advanced Transport Options for DASH: QUIC and HTTP/2 - slederer
http://www.bitmovin.net/blog/2015/06/advanced-transport-options-dash-quic-http2/

======
fastest963
> In the second part we will focus on the actual evaluation with respect to
> DASH, thus, stay tuned!

~~~
slederer
yes, that's a series on articles on new upcomming protocols like HTTP2 und
QUIC for media streaming using DASH or HLS. In our next blogpost in this
series, we will cover the results of real-world experiments using DASH + HTTP2
+ QUIC.

